# Reward charts in school



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all, 
Just wondering if anyone has had issues with reward charts in school. My LO's class has a ladder they climb with good behaviour, which is generally ok, but they go down the ladder for unwanted behaviour. my LO has been so anxious and is so ashamed she has been moved down the ladder for all to see because she was chatting in class (she's in year 1!) and we have an explosion of bad behaviour at home everyday cause she's constantly on best behaviour through fear in school. 
I'm not quite sure how to approach this with the teacher - ask for LO to not be on it, but that draws attention to her anyway. Ask her to stop it altogether? Anyone got any suggestions? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

My lo is in reception. They use yellow and red cards. We had a spell a few weeks back of him hiding at tidy up time and them dishing out yellow and then a red card which just made things worse. I have given them some info for schools on adopted children and tried to explain how the cards wont work for him. Yesterday I was called in because lo has been lashing out and hitting children. The school seem to have taken on board what I've said. There were no cards, just moving him away and they seemed to understand it was probably due to over excitement about Christmas. I am not looking forward to school pick up today in case there is a repeat of behavior. 

I would have a word with the teacher and if you haven't done so already give her some info on adopted children and school. I know from others it can be very difficult for schools to understand when a child acts well in school and you have the fall out at home.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh bless your LO. No good teachers want their pupils to be in fear. I would definitely say speak to the school and try to make them speak to the whole class to explain that if they do go down the ladder for something it isn't the end of the world, like they might be thinking in their head. I am sure that if your LO is generally well behaved the teacher probably felt quite bad about having to do it but has to stick to the whole school rules. 
Defo speak to the teacher. We have a similar system at our school x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

What on earth happened to the common sense approach of praising the good and not making a big deal (or ignoring the 'bad').  Google 'toxic shame' in adopted children.  These methods are damaging to a traumatised, frightened child's fragile self esteem which is usually pretty poor in our kids.  Climbing the ladder is one thing but don't shame children by moving them down  

Your daughter should not be moved down the ladder, she will feel bad enough just having her misdemeanor pointed out to her let alone the entire class.  If the school does not listen to you then you should contact PAS and ask a PAS SW explain it to the school.  It's not trivial, it's potentially damaging to her mental well-being and yes the school should bend the rules to support your daughter's needs.

Poor little pickle  

Good luck.
X


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Exactly what dame Edna said!!


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I will look that up dame Edna, thanks. She's a new teacher for LO and new to teaching, and there's a new head so it looks like meeting is on the cards for me next term. I just don't understand how shaming kids is good at any time, let alone our kids. If my boss put my name on a chart at work and told me off in front of everyone and moved me down a ladder I would be mortified despite a good understanding and perspective and secure background so why is it ok to go it to kids?!?  You've  reassured me I'm not making a mountain out of a molehill and will put on my 'I mean it' look in January. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Let us know how you get on. You will have your work cut out trying to change the behaviour policy of the school. They may consider putting a different behaviour management system in place for your LO so definitely worth a try. Speaking generally, the fact is you can't run a school without having some way of controlling and managing behaviour. A lot of schools have this kind of system now. I am not saying I agree with it or disagree with it. I have seen it work really well for some kids and not for others but we have moved a long way from being told to stand outside the classroom, or sit on a chair in the corner or stand in a corner with your back to the class.....or God forbid on the naughty mat in the corridor ( when I was at school!). 

I am just trying to give you the perspective from a teachers point of view. You can't manage a school without having some kind of sanctions. 

I do wish you good luck at your meeting x


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Lorella. I'll see how I get on. LO's last teacher who is currently on Mat leave never used these charts so I'm hoping it's not a school-wide policy. I also work in schools and my 'work kids'  (who generally have additional needs) really struggle with these reward charts too but I've never been in a position to ask for it to not to be used with a child. But I've also seen it work with those kids who have a stable background and secure underpinning - though these kids rarely seem to 'move down' the reward charts. 
I agree it's a long way from sitting outside the classroom but attachment theory and research around trauma has also come a long way - I'm guessing education system hasn't quite caught up yet. 
Will see how it goes and ask my sw for support if I need the all guns blazing approach! 
X 
Have a great Xmas everyone X


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

The education system is always a long way behind everything else! 
Ah if isn't a whole school policy then it should be much easier to tackle - good luck and happy Christmas x


----------

